
Video streaming for all - stoufa88
http://getlawd.com/
======
alistproducer2
Nice app but I'm reluctant to stream from torrents unless the app will seed
while viewing or in some other way contribute to the health of the network.

~~~
stoufa88
Thank you. The torrent client (webtorrent) it uses is seed enabled. Only
matter is once streaming completes, no seeding will long.

------
subie
I'm not sure how you can expect to launch this without even mentioning the
source of the movie catalog on the site.

~~~
stoufa88
I should add on the website :)

------
benmcnelly
I would not download and run this software.

~~~
stoufa88
Any reason?

